# Please Help me decide.....Trek Rail 7 or 9.7



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

My local LBS has a Rail 7 and a Rail 9.7 surprisingly in stock & in my size..They ordered them 6 months ago so if they sell, who knowa how long til another arrives....Which would you choose. The 7 in Aluminum with SLX/XT 12sp drivetrain and the clunky Purion display....the 9.7 is carbon with lesser SRAM NX/SX drivetrain, and newest Bosche integrated display. Just about all of the other components seem to be the same...battery/wheels/bars, etc. The cost of the 9.7 is $500 more. I was thinking of getting an Orbea Rise but delivery if I ordered now wouldn't be until Aug/Sep of next year. Dropper, saddle, and Grips on both will be in the parts bin. I'm leaning toward Carbon...as drivetrain wears out and eventually would get upgraded anyways.... What are your thoughts?


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I know you don't like the purion controller,, but I don't really mind it. My wife has a Trek Powerfly with the Purion and I've ridden it a bit. I do like the clean looks of the newer controller. Components, as you said are a bit better on the 7, but the stuff on the 9.7 isn't horrible. For me it would all come down to do I want an aluminum frame or a carbon frame. Components can come and go. but the frame is forever....well, until you decide to upgrade the whole bike. I have the NX drive train on an older SC bike that I converted to 27.5 and 1x12 and it's just fine. Carbon is definitely a bit of an upgrade and lighter but a little more prone to damage. Can't go wrong either way. If it were me, I think I'd go with the 9.7, wear out the drivetrain and replace, but YMMV.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 26, 2005)

Imo a few pounds saved on a carbon framed ebike isn't worth it. Spend that money on a Zeb for the 7. Upgrade the Bontrager hub to 108pt engagement and enjoy.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

I bought a 7 , while I could of gotten a 9.7 or something else for the riding that I do the 7 is a great bike. I have done having the latest /greatest on bikes ,I didn't think the increase in cost was worth it on a e-bike.


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

If you want the kiox you can always get the kiox retrofit. I got the kiox for $200 from amazon UK. and sold the purion on eBay for $60. Installation was pretty straight forward, but my bike is an Orbea. I would think it’s similar.


----------



## BigJZ74 (Jul 18, 2010)

Andrie said:


> If you want the kiox you can always get the kiox retrofit. I got the kiox for $200 from amazon UK. and sold the purion on eBay for $60. Installation was pretty straight forward, but my bike is an Orbea. I would think it's similar.


U have a Wild FS? I was thinking about an Orbea Rise...and a few extra range extenders, just don't want to wait until September...


----------



## Andrie (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes I have a Wild FS. Rise is tempting for the weight. In the beginning I rode in eco or tour mode and grind uphill. Nowadays I ride ebike exclusively, I found myself using more and more in turbo so I can ride more in shorter time. Not sure I’d be happy with Rise level of power. I’d like to try it and maybe I will change my mind


----------



## eman555 (May 31, 2016)

I picked up the 7 a few months back. Only item I've swapped so far is the dropper for a 180mm OneUp. My LBS didn't have any 9.7's in my size otherwise I may have gotten one for the longer dropper and better dropper lever. That's really my only complaint about the 7 with the stock parts. The dropper lever is plastic and feels a little wonky.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What are the brakes? Brakes are huge on 50# ebikes. Any downhills and they’ll be fade city. I personally prefer carbon, JMO. It may be better on future resale?


----------

